# Build date of my Glock?



## Robert1955

Without calling Glock is there any way to tell when my pistol was made? It's a Gen 4 G17 and the serial number starts with UUCXXX.


----------



## docrocket1967

Try here amigo. If you enter your serial number and nothing comes up try only entering the first 2-3 digits of the serial number that seemed to pin point it for me. Good luck.

My Glock Fun Site


----------



## docrocket1967

I tried posting a link but it didnt work heres the website.


stakhaus.com


----------

